# Sinec L2 ET200B und S7 300



## TimoS (25 März 2005)

Hi,
habe zwei ET200B bekommen, und möchte diese nun für Übungszwecke an einer S7 314C 2DP betreiben. Ist es möglich Sinec L2 Baugrupen an Profibus DP zu betreiben? 

MfG
Timo


----------



## SPS Markus (25 März 2005)

Hallo Timo,

habe selber 8 ET200B Baugruppen mit einer C633-2DP laufen. Sollte auch mit deiner 414C-2DP laufen. Einfach in deiner Hardwareconfig die Baugruppen an den PRofibus strang anhängen und schon läufts.

Markus


----------



## TimoS (25 März 2005)

Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass die ET200 schon über 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Kann also nur Sinec L2. Zudem begint die BestNr. mit 6ES5...
diese Bauteile sind im Hardwarekatalog schon mal garnicht aufgeführt. Allerdings hab ich bei Siemens ne "Umschlüsselung" auf 6ES7 gefunden. Wenn ich aber mit diesen Nummern Projektiere bekomme ich den Bus nicht zum laufen.

Wenn ich mir die erreichbaren Teilnehmer anzeigen lasse, kann ich die Teile als passiv sehen. Frage mich also warum der Bus nicht läuft.


----------



## SPS Markus (29 März 2005)

Hallo TimoS,
habe bei mir nochmals nachgesehen. Meine Module sind von 1997 und haben schon 6ES7... Nummern.
Meine Module laufen sowohl an einer S5-95U DP als auch an einer C7-633-2DP.
Wenn die Teilnehmer als passiv auftauchen (mit der richtigen DP-Adresse), sollte es eigendlich Laufen.
Du kannst dich ja nochmal melden und die genauen Fehlermeldungen mitteilen.
Markus


----------



## TimoS (7 Juni 2005)

Hab jetzt wieder mal Zeit gehabt.
Kann also die Teilnehmer unter erreichbare Teilnehmer sehen, auch mit der von mir eingestellten Busadresse. Wenn ich jedoch die beiden Baugruppen projektiere und die Systemdaten lade meldet die die CPU Abweichung Soll/Ist- Konfiguration. Ist es mäglich selbst eine GSD-Datei zu erstellen, und in diese eine Art minimal Konfiguration einzutragen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
weiter unten ist das auch schon mal durchgespielt wurden, GSD Dateien sind auch für die alten ET200B vorhanden, lies es Dir mal durch:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3521


mfg

dietmar


----------



## volker (8 Juni 2005)

poste mal die genaue bezeichnung der baugruppe.


----------



## TimoS (8 Juni 2005)

Also habe jetzt das COM geraffel ausprobiert, leider keine Änderung am Zustand der Steuerung festzustellen. Was auffällt ist, das im COM Profibus auch nur ET200 mit 6ES7 auftauchen.

Die bestellnummer sind 6ES5 431-2BA11 und 6ES5 451-2BA11 und die sitzen aud einer 6ES5 700-2BA11.


----------



## volker (8 Juni 2005)

folgende typdateien habe ich unter comprofibus 3 gefunden.
evtl kannst du damit was anfangen.

SI0001BX.200

```
SIEMENS-Typdatei f�r Stationstyp ET 200B-16DI <6ES5 431-2BA11>
V5.x;
ET 200B-16DI     ;
SIEMENS   ;
ET 200B   ;
ET_200    ;
ET200B/24V/SPM ;
00001;
J;
N;
0;
N;
6;
0;
0;
N;
DKM000;
```

SI0002BX.200

```
SIEMENS-Typdatei f�r Stationstyp ET 200B-16DQ <6ES5 451-2BA11>
V5.x;
ET 200B-16DQ     ;
SIEMENS   ;
ET 200B   ;
ET_200    ;
ET200B/24V/SPM ;
00002;
J;
N;
2;
J;
2;
0;
0;
N;
DKM000;
```


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

*SI0005BX.200*

Hallo Volker,
hast Du evtl. auch die SI0005BX.200


----------



## volker (8 Juni 2005)

*Re: SI0005BX.200*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> hast Du evtl. auch die SI0005BX.200



aber sicher doch.  :wink: 


```
SIEMENS-Typdatei fuer Stationstyp ET 200B-16DQ/2A <6ES5 454-2BA11>
V5.x;
ET 200B-16DQ/2A  ;
SIEMENS   ;
ET 200B   ;
ET_200    ;
ET200B/24V/SPM ;
00002;
J;
N;
2;
J;
2;
0;
0;
N;
DKM000;
```

ein ganzer haufen gsd/.200 - dateien liegt auch auf meiner homepage.
die aus comtext3 noch nicht. werde ich aber heute nachmittag einpflegen.


----------



## TimoS (8 Juni 2005)

Danke für die Dateien.
Blöde frage: Was könnte jemand der sich damit auskennt mit denn Teilen anfangen?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2005)

Evtl. kann jemand daraus eine GSD-Datei für Step 7 basteln ??


----------



## Oligermany (5 Januar 2007)

Hallo TIMO,

hast Du die Baugruppen jetzt am laufen ?

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und wenn ich versuche die TYP Dateien von Volker zu importieren sagt mein Step7 immer Syntax Error in der Typdatei ????

Gruss Oliver


----------



## tetris-ig (12 März 2007)

Hallo 
Ich habe einen 314c 2DP  und habe einen et200b bekommen 6es5 431-2ba11
ich kriege sie einfach nich zu laufen.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich gesagt bekomme wo ich die GSD datei dafür bekomme.
Das were nett


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 März 2007)

Hallo Tetris,

folgende links müssten dir weiterhelfen:

Umstellung der Bestellnummern
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/4779943

GSD-Dateien ET200B
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/113304


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## tetris-ig (14 März 2007)

auf der siemens seite warich schon gewesen die gsd dateien funktioniert es nicht wie kann ich neue gsd dateien selber erstellen kann mir das einer erklären danke


----------

